# Just Bought the Typhoon Intake Manifold



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok so i just bought the Typhoon Intake Manifold. I was just wondering Exactly what would i need to avoid any problems at all. I just want everything to go as smooth as possible. I have the 06 GTO and the typhoon is coming with the fuel rails and all that good stuff. And please no bashing the typhoon. Or how much but the fast intakes are. I made the decision to buy the typhoon not you.

The help would be much appreciated.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Please anyone with knowledge of this intake manifold?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

All I can think of is get a 3/8" fuel line disconnect and I'd replace the injector O-rings for the heck of it.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright. I'll hop on top of that. Thanks a lot and if anyone has anymore info it'll be much appreciated.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the fuel line disconnect the hose to hard line adapter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Haitian Goat said:


> Is the fuel line disconnect the hose to hard line adapter.


yup, there's a little coupler there that a tool pushes into to disconnect.

Here's a vid showing that done.

LS1 LS2 LS3 F Body Corvette BBK Performance High Flow Billet Fuel Rails - YouTube


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> yup, there's a little coupler there that a tool pushes into to disconnect.
> 
> Here's a vid showing that done.
> 
> LS1 LS2 LS3 F Body Corvette BBK Performance High Flow Billet Fuel Rails - YouTube


Oh wow that was convenient. Thank you very much.


----------

